# Fish Stew



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Somebody sent me this recipe and I tried it this afternoon with some Wahoo... 

Good Stuff!!!<H2>Dad's Fish Stew Recipe</H2><DIV id=callout-printoptions><H2></H2></DIV><DIV id=recipe-intronote>

Preparation time: 25 minutes. </DIV><DIV id=recipe-ingredients><H3>Ingredients</H3><UL><LI>6 Tbsp olive oil</LI><LI>1 cup of chopped onions</LI><LI>2 large garlic cloves, chopped</LI><LI>2/3 cup fresh parsley, chopped</LI><LI>1 cup of fresh chopped tomato (about 1 medium sized tomato)</LI><LI>2 tsp of tomato paste.</LI><LI>8 oz of clam juice (or shellfish stock)</LI><LI>2/3 cup dry white wine</LI><LI>1 1/2 lb fish fillets (use halibut, cod, sole, red snapper, sea bass), cut into 2-inch pieces</LI><LI>Touch of dry oregano, Tabasco, thyme, pepper</LI><LI>Salt</LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV id=recipe-method><H3>Method</H3>

*1* Heat olive oil in heavy large pot or Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add chopped onion and garlic and sauté 4 minutes. Add parsley and stir 2 minutes. Add tomato, tomato paste and cook 2 minutes longer. 

*2* Add clam juice, dry white wine, and fish and simmer until fish is cooked through, less than 10 minutes. Add seasoning. Salt to taste. Ladle into bowls and serve.

Serves 4.

Jim</DIV>


----------

